# Το «παραγάγω», το «παράξω» και ο προβοκάτορας της γειτονιάς σας



## nickel (May 31, 2008)

Έχοντας υπόψη μου (και) κάποιες πρόσφατες αναφορές, έβαλα ένα ύπουλο *[sic]* εδώ, δίπλα στο «παράξεις», για να «μαζέψω πελάτες». Και τους μάζεψα.

Είχα γράψει κάποτε στο τρανσλάτουμ:
Στα αρχαία ο μέλλων ήταν «άξω», ο αόριστος β΄ «ήγαγον» και η υποτακτική «αγάγω».
Εξαιτίας τούτου, εμφανίστηκαν και έπαιξαν στη δημοτική οι τύποι του μέλλοντα «θα παραγάγω» και «θα παράξω».
Έτσι, ακόμα κι η Ελληνομάθεια, ενώ στο «εισάγω» δίνει μέλλοντα «θα εισαγάγω», στο «παράγω» αναφέρει «θα παράξω / θα παραγάγω» και στον παρακείμενο «έχω εισαγάγει» αλλά «έχω παράξει».
Εγώ βάζω «αγάγω» παντού και έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου: θα απαγάγω, έχω απαγάγει, θα εισαγάγω, έχω παραγάγει κ.λπ. και προσπαθώ να μην κλίνω τα «διάγω» και «ενάγω» σε περίεργους χρόνους.
Και πάντοτε κάνω τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε στιγμιαίο («θα παραγάγουν») και εξακολουθητικό («θα παράγουν»).

Ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος έγραφε πριν από δύο μήνες στο "Να παράξει": Οι αφορεσμένοι εναντίον του Αγάγ του Αμαληκίτη:
Μερικές δικές μου παρατηρήσεις για το θέμα. Να πω ξεκινώντας ότι προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα, αν και με δυσφορία πολλές φορές, τους τύπους «έχει παραγάγει», «να παραγάγει (όποτε χρειάζεται)» Το «να παράξει» ούτε το έχω γράψει (ακόμα) ούτε το έχω πει, αλλά δεν το θεωρώ λάθος και χαίρομαι όταν το βλέπω. Θεωρώ όμως λάθος το «έχει παράγει».
(Διαβάστε εκεί όλο το κείμενο γιατί δεν είναι σωστά πράγματα να κάνω πλήρη αναπαραγωγή εδώ.)

Διαβάστε και άλλες απόψεις (αν έχετε το κουράγιο):
http://periglwssio.blogspot.com/2006/09/blog-post_11.html
http://vrennus.blogspot.com/2007_03_01_archive.html
http://www.cyta.com.cy/pr/newsletter/Archive2000/March/Glossika/glossika.htm

Περισσότερη προβοκάτσια αργότερα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2008)

Να επισημάνω ότι ορισμένοι ομιλητές παρασύρονται (κυρίως από παρακείμενο & απαρέμφατο) και λένε λ.χ. "(παρ)αγάγει" λανθασμένα για το γ' εν. της οριστικής του ενεστώτα. Επίσης να ομολογήσω ότι χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά και μόνο (και με μεγάλη αγαγαλλίαση, μάλιστα) τους τύπους "θα/να (παρ)αγάγει" όπου χρειάζεται, και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον αόριστο ή το γλωσσοδετήριο παρατατικό. Αντίθετα, γεμίζω σπυριά με τους τύπους "θα/να (παρ)άξει" και τα τύμπανα των αφτιών μου αιμορραγούν ακατάσχετα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2008)

Και με τον Λασκαράτο αιμορραγείς ω Ζαζ; Και με τον Κονδυλάκη;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2008)

Ο κ. Αλαβάνος μού τρυπάει οδυνηρά το αφτί λέγοντας και ξαναλέγοντας "την έχει εισάγει". Αμάν!


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2008)

Πράγματι, αυτό είναι ενοχλητικό -και, κυρίως, είναι λάθος. Είναι σαν να λες "την έχει δίνει".
Όμως, κανείς έλληνας δεν λέει "έχει δίνει" ενώ πολλοί, μορφωμένοι έλληνες ομιλητές, με πτυχία, σαν τον Αλαβάνο καληώρα, λένε "έχει εισάγει". 

Να αλλάξουμε ομιλητές;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2008)

sarant said:


> Και με τον Λασκαράτο αιμορραγείς ω Ζαζ; Και με τον Κονδυλάκη;


Μα, νομίζω πως το τι κάνει τ' αφτιά τού καθενός να αιμορραγούν (εφόσον αυτό το "κάτι" είναι σωστό) εμπίπτει στη συνομοταξία de gustibus et coloribus. Αλλωνών τ' αφτιά ματώνουν με τον ομοιοκατάληκτο στίχο, αλλωνών με τις γενικές πληθυντικού των θηλυκών - τα δικά μου έχουν αποδειχτεί πολύ ευαίσθητα στο "παράξει", αυτό είν' όλο. :) Από 'κεί και πέρα, όταν φτάσεις ν' αγαπήσεις έναν δημιουργό, του συγχωρείς τις όποιες εμμονές του (άλλος με τα _aγáγ_ σαν το αγάρ-αγάρ του αγά, κι άλλος με το _áksı_ σαν τα νύχια του Φρέντι Κρούγκερ σε μαυροπίνακα) κι απολαμβάνεις αυτά που έχει να σου πει και τα μέρη στα οποία όλα ετούτα σε ταξιδεύουν.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Μόλις τώρα στην εκπομπή Zoom της ΝΕΤ ένας από τους ομιλητές τής ομήγυρης (διάβαζε: πάνελ) δίπλα από το «θα παράξει» πέταξε και ένα «θα εισάξει». Έλεος! Αυτά ποιος θα τα ισιάξει;


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 17, 2009)

"… δεν είναι σωστά πράγματα *να κάνω πλήρη αναπαραγωγή* εδώ". Τάδε έφη nickel. Έπιασε καλοκαιράκι…


----------



## sarant (May 17, 2009)

Η φιλοδοξία των χωριανών ήτο να εισάξουν νέα γράμματα και νέα μέθοδο, αν και γι’ αυτά είχαν πολύ αόριστη ιδέα, αγράμματοι ως ήσαν και μακριά του πολιτισμού. Αλλ’ αφού έφυγεν ο νέος δάσκαλος, αναγκασθήκανε να ξαναφέρουν τον παλιό, που δίδασκε τα λεγόμενα Κοινά ή κολλυβογράμματα.

(Κονδυλάκης, Ο νεωτεριστής, πριν από 100+ χρόνια)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 18, 2009)

Αυτά τα "ξ" (ξου, ξου), τελευταίως, μού ακούγονται σαν δημοτικός λογιοτατισμός και ας σχηματίζονται τυπικά σωστά. Με το ζόρι να εξοβελίσουμε τον αόριστο β΄.
Γράφω και λέω (αν και κοντοστέκομαι γιατι ψιλομπερδεύομαι τώρα μ' αυτά που ακούμε) "να εισαγάγω" κλπ.
Αλλά, από κει και πέρα, το λάθος -και δεν μ' αρέσει- "την έχει εισάγει" μού φαίνεται αναμενόμενη απλοποίηση. 
Τυχερό είναι το "απάγω", που στον αόριστο το λέμε σωστά :)


----------



## sarant (May 18, 2009)

Το "παράξει" όμως δεν το έχει επιδοκιμάσει/προτείνει κανείς γκουρού του δημοτικισμού, όπως π.χ. το "συγγράφισσα" ή την αποφυγή των εις -ής. Είναι τύπος λαϊκός, που απαντά στην ανάγκη να τηρηθεί η διάκριση στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού (το 'έχει παράγει' είναι αντίστοιχο με το 'έχει δίνει', άρα είναι τέρας) αλλά να αποφευχθεί το αφόρητο σωστό, αμαληκιτικό 'έχει παραγάγει'.

Το 'απάγω' προκειμένου για απαγωγές προσώπων μάλλον έχει αντικατασταθεί από νέο ρήμα, απαγάγω στον ενεστώτα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 18, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το "παράξει" όμως δεν το έχει επιδοκιμάσει/προτείνει κανείς γκουρού του δημοτικισμού, όπως π.χ. το "συγγράφισσα" ή την αποφυγή των εις -ής. Είναι τύπος λαϊκός, που απαντά στην ανάγκη να τηρηθεί η διάκριση στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού (το 'έχει παράγει' είναι αντίστοιχο με το 'έχει δίνει', άρα είναι τέρας) αλλά να αποφευχθεί το αφόρητο σωστό, αμαληκιτικό 'έχει παραγάγει'.
> 
> Το 'απάγω' προκειμένου για απαγωγές προσώπων μάλλον έχει αντικατασταθεί από νέο ρήμα, απαγάγω στον ενεστώτα.



Μάλλον μιλάμε ...με διαφορετικούς λαϊκούς τύπους :) Εγώ, χρόνια, δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν να μιλά απλά με ξ, πλήν κάποιων φοιτητών-ινστρουχτούρων από "άποψη", κι έπεφταν ειρωνείες στα αμφιθέατρα.
Το "έχει παράγει" έρχεται σαν φυσιολογική απλοποίηση ανάλογη με την αποβολή του αναδιπλασιασμού στη μετοχή παθ. παρακειμένου.


----------



## Farofylakas (May 18, 2009)

Να πω μονάχα πως η διάκριση –άγω/–αγάγω για εξακολουθητικό και στιγμιαίο είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει ο απλός ομιλητής και γι’ αυτό στην χρήση δεν γίνεται πραγματική διάκριση (πέρα από ομιλητές με κατάρτιση στην γλώσσα).

Πιστεύω πως μια εξομάλυνση τής συγκεκριμένης ρηματικής οικογένειας σε -άγω θα μας βοηθούσε.

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στην γλώσσα μας το παρατηρώ σε ρήματα που έχουν κρατήσει έναν αρχαϊκό τρόπο κλίσης.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Sep 23, 2010)

*παρέξω και συμμεθέξω*

Σ' αυτό το νήμα νομίζω κολλάνε κι' αυτά. Το *συμμεθέξω* ειδικά λέγεται αρκετά. Έχεις κάποιος να πει κάτι προβοκατόρικο ή τα απορρίπτουμε αμέσως; Υπάρχει κάποια γραμματική βάση; Νομίζω στ΄αρχαία πως ο μέλλοντας του *έχω* είναι *έξω*. Το πιθανότερο να κάνω λάθος γιατί συνήθως αντέγραφα για να περάσω


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2010)

UsualSuspect said:


> Νομίζω στ΄αρχαία πως ο μέλλοντας του *έχω* είναι *έξω*.


Έξω και σχήσω. Απ' όσο ξέρω όμως, ο σύγχρονος μέλλοντας δεν προήλθε από τον αρχαίο. Ο αρχαίος μέλλοντας έπεσε σε αχρηστία και σχηματίστηκε περιφραστικός με το θέλω. Για τον σχηματισμό του στιγμιαίου μέλλοντα σημασία είχε ο αρχαίος αόριστος. Και ο μοναδικός αόριστος του έχω ήταν έσχον. Καλύτερα να ξεχάσουμε το _θα_ μεθέξω. Ή μεθέξω σκέτο και επιστροφή στην υπερτρισχιλιετή, ή θα μετάσχω. Κι ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η νεοελληνική εφαρμόζει ακριβώς ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά για τον μέλλοντα και την υποτακτική. Αν ήταν ποτέ να καθιερωθεί το "θα μεθέξουν", θα άρχιζε αναπόφευκτα και το "να μεθέξουν", όσο κι αν θα διαρρήγνυαν (εντελώς διακριτικά, βεβαίως βεβαίως) τα ιμάτιά τους οι νεοκαθαρολόγοι.


----------



## vamvakos (Feb 4, 2011)

To "απάγω" στον αόριστο το λέμε σωστά αλλά έλα που καραδοκεί ο ενεστώτας οριστικής που κάποιοι λένε "απαγάγω"!!!!


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2011)

Πιστεύω ότι αυτή η παρέα πάντα ταλαιπωρούσε τον κόσμο, απλώς τώρα το βλέπουμε περισσότερο (πόσο εμείς ταλαιπωρούμε αυτά τα ρήματα) επειδή ο κόσμος εκφράζεται ελεύθερα και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η σχέση μου με τα _αγο_-ρήματα ήταν πάντα καλή (και, σαν το Ζαζ, χαιρόμουν να πετάω και ένα _παραγάγω_ για να κάνω την απαραίτητη φιγούρα, τζάμπα τα μαθαίναμε;). _Παράγω - φτιάχνω, παραγάγω - φτιάξω_: είχα στήσει τα ζευγαράκια μου και ποτέ δεν μπέρδεψα διαρκές με στιγμιαίο. Ωστόσο, μέχρι και πρόσφατα, παρότι ήξερα το σωστό, μου ήταν αδύνατο σχεδόν να πω π.χ. «οι Πακιστανοί απάγουν* ο ένας τον άλλο». Μου φαινόταν εντελώς περίεργο και αφύσικο. Που δείχνει πόσο η γλώσσα είναι περισσότερο τριβή παρά κανόνες.

* Μέχρι και ο διορθωτής του Firefox αγνοεί ότι υπάρχει ο τύπος _απάγουν_ και τον κοκκινίζει.


----------



## vamvakos (Feb 4, 2011)

Δέν είμαι μακριά απο αυτό που λές, οτι δηλαδή η γλώσσα είναι περισσότερο τριβή παρά κανόνες. Διερωτώμαι λοιπόν άν μετά απο δέκα χρόνα λέμε μόνο "απαγάγω" (ενεστώτας) και όχι και "αναγάγω, εισαγάγω, εξαγάγω" (πάντα για ενεστώτα οριστικής μιλάμε). Άν έχουμε αυτή την ......μοίρα, τί να πώ;


----------



## sarant (Feb 5, 2011)

Πάντως, ρήμα "απαγάγω" έχει σχηματιστεί εδώ και δεκαετίες -δεν ξέρω αν το λεξικό του Κριαρά είχε το θάρρος να το λημματογραφήσει (όπως με το απανέκαθεν). Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι το "απάγω" προκειμένου για Πακιστανούς κτλ. δεν απέχει πολύ από το λάθος. (Άλλωστε, λέμε ότι "το τάδε υλικό απάγει την θερμότητα").

Από τον αόριστο έχουν φτιαχτεί δεκάδες νέοι ενεστώτες, το φαινόμενο δεν είναι κόντρα στη λογική της γλώσσας.

(Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να δούμε "αναγάγω" κτλ., για διάφορους λόγους).


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

sarant said:


> Από τον αόριστο έχουν φτιαχτεί δεκάδες νέοι ενεστώτες, το φαινόμενο δεν είναι κόντρα στη λογική της γλώσσας.


Εκτός από το _συνδράμω_ και το _κατάσχω_, πες και κάν' άλλο αν θυμάσαι.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2011)

Το _στήνω_ (< έστησα < ιστάνω < ίστημι / ίσταμαι).
Το _φαγώνομαι_ (< φαγώνω < έφαγον < τρώγω).

Μπορεί ο sarant να εννοεί και περιπτώσεις όπου ο αόριστος συμπαρασύρει και άλλα ρήματα σε συγκεκριμένο μεταπλασμό, όπως στην περίπτωση του _στέλνω_.

Α, παρακείμενο θες; Για να σου θυμίσω το _στέκω_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2011)

Α, καλά, ένα-ένα θα τα θυμάμαι απ' ό,τι φαίνεται: :)

Το _λούζω_ (έλουσα < λούω).
Το _κλείνω_, το _λύνω_ και το _στρώνω _κατ' αναλογία προς το _φθάνω_, επειδή είχαν παρόμοιο προς αυτό αόριστο.
Τα _ανάβω_, _κλέβω_, _κρύβω_, _σκάβω_, _σκύβω_ κατ' αναλογία προς τα _τρίβω_ & _θλίβω_, επειδή είχαν παρόμοιο προς αυτά αόριστο.
Η παρέα των _γερνώ_, _γυρνώ_, _κερνώ_, _ξερνώ_ και _περνώ_.
Η παρέα των _γέρνω_, _δέρνω_, _σέρνω_, _σπέρνω_ και _στέλνω_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Α, καλά, ένα-ένα θα τα θυμάμαι απ' ό,τι φαίνεται: :)


Μάγος είσαι;

Το _ζωγραφίζω_ (< εζωγράφησα < ζωγραφώ).
Το _σαπίζω_ (< εσάπησα < εσάπησαν < εσάπην < σήπομαι).

Γενικότερα, ο μεταπλασμός των συνηρημένων εις -ώ (-όω) σε -ώνω, βασίστηκε στο αοριστικό θέμα -ωσα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

*Ραγίζω* από το _ερράγην_ τού _ρήγνυμι_.
*Χύνω* από το _εχύθην_ τού _χέω_.
;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

Κυρίως όμως με ιντριγκάρουν περιπτώσεις όπως το _*συνεφέρνω*_ (από τον αόρ. _συνέφερα_ τού _συμφέρω_) που κουβαλάνε ακόμα το αοριστιλίκι τους (εδώ την εσωτερική αύξηση). Αυτό είναι το αντίστοιχο τού _αναγάγω_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2011)

Επίσης, ο μεταπλασμός πολλών ρημάτων εις -άσσω σε -άζω, βασίστηκε στο αοριστικό θέμα -αξα (_αλλάζω_, _αράζω_, _τάζω_, _φράζω_ κλπ).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Κυρίως όμως με ιντριγκάρουν περιπτώσεις όπως το _*συνεφέρνω*_ (από τον αόρ. _συνέφερα_ τού _συμφέρω_) που κουβαλάνε ακόμα το αοριστιλίκι τους (εδώ την εσωτερική αύξηση). Αυτό είναι το αντίστοιχο τού _αναγάγω_.


Ε, το πιο κλασικό παράδειγμα διατήρησης της εσωτερικής αύξησης είναι τα _ανεβαίνω_ & _κατεβαίνω_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 5, 2011)

Τα είπατε όλα μόνοι σας!

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποια παλιότερα, όπως το χάνω (από τον αόριστο εχάωσα του χαώ) ή το πιάνω (από τον αόριστο, επίεσα/επίασα του πιέζω).


----------



## Philip (Feb 8, 2011)

Υπάρχει και το *πεθαίνω* < *(α)πέθανον/α* (< αποθνήσκω) [όπως το μαθαίνω < έμαθον/α] που έχει και τη χρονική αύξηση (πε)θαμμένη στη μέση.


----------



## nikosl (Feb 8, 2011)

πρόσφατα άκουσα ένα νεολογισμό που εμένα μου άρεσε (αλλά μπορεί να μην σας αρέσει) από φίλο απλήρωτο ωρομίσθιο. "Σήμερα και αύριο *επισχώ*.", το οποίο επίσης έμμεσα προκύπτει από τον αόριστο του επέχω -μέσω του ουσιαστικού επίσχεση. Και εντάξει, δεν είναι φιλόλογος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

Εξόχως διαφωτιστική και πληρέστατη η δημοσίευση του Δημήτρη Καλαμπούκα με τίτλο Ποικιλότητα στη δήλωση της ρηματικής όψης των λόγιων ρημάτων που παράγονται από το αρχαιοπινές _άγω_ (περιοδικό _Γλωσσολογία_, Τεύχος 19). Δικαιώνονται οι τύποι _παράξω_, _παράξει_ κ.τ.ό. ως μέρος μιας (δικαιολογημένης) γλωσσικής μεταβολής που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, μιας μεταβολής που είναι κατά κύριο λόγο υποσυνείδητη με ίχνη συνειδητότητας. Αναλύεται λεπτομερώς το θέμα και εντοπίζονται τα εμπόδια για την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση αυτής της γλωσσικής μεταβολής, καταλήγοντας στο ότι μια διαλλακτική και ευέλικτη προτυποποιητική πολιτική στη γλώσσα (που ανέχεται κάποιον βαθμό ποικιλότητας) θα ήταν πολύ αποδοτικότερη. Σας συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα να τη διαβάσετε.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)

Κάποιος τεχνικός μεταφραστής / επιτόπιος προσαρμοστής σχηματίζει τη μετοχή ενεστώτα τού _εισάγω _(δηλ. _εισάγοντας_) με το αοριστικό θέμα (οπότε το κάνει εισαγάγοντας), γεμίζοντας με το λάθος αυτό ιστότοπους όπως των Google, Nokia, Microsoft κ.ά. — και, δυστυχώς, και πολλές μεταφραστικές μνήμες...


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Όπως λέμε «να διαβάσουμε», «ας διαβάσουμε», «θα διαβάσουμε», λέμε και «να εισαγάγουμε», «ας εισαγάγουμε», «θα εισαγάγουμε». Όπως δεν λέμε «*διαβάσοντας» ή «εδώ διαβάσουμε», δεν πρέπει να λέμε *εισαγάγοντας ή «εδώ εισαγάγουμε» ή «τώρα εισαγάγουμε».


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2011)

Ο υφυπουργός Οικονομικών Σαχινίδης είπε στη Βουλή "να παράξουν ρευστότητα" αλλά ως υποταχτική αορίστου του 'παρέχω', αντί για 'να παράσχουν ρευστότητα'. Ενεστωτικοποίησε δηλ. το παράσχω (κατά το κατάσχω) και αντί για 'παρασχέσω' (κατά το 'κατασχέσω'), έκανε 'παράξω'.

Λίγο μετά είπε ότι οι επιχειρήσεις *σφύζουν* από έλλειψη ρευστότητας (δηλ. ασφυκτιούν).

Είπε κι ένα τρίτο, αλλά το ξέχασα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Ε, μα σαράντα κύματα το πέρασε το ρήμα, το *παράσχεσε. Και οι επιχειρήσεις ακόμα *σφύγγονται και ρευστότητα μηδέν.


----------



## sarant (Nov 29, 2011)

Ίσως ήθελε να πει "να παρέξουν", ίσως εννοοούσε ότι η ρευστότητα παράγεται.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> sarant said:
> 
> 
> > Από τον αόριστο έχουν φτιαχτεί δεκάδες νέοι ενεστώτες, το φαινόμενο δεν είναι κόντρα στη λογική της γλώσσας.
> ...


Και το _συνεπαίρνω _με βάση τον αόριστο (_συνεπήρα _< _συνεπαίρω_) μπορούμε να πούμε ότι σχηματίστηκε: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1278-συνεπαίρνω .


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Στο κείμενο της Α. Λυμπεράκη για τους μισθούς έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα τέτοιο προβληματικό ρήμα, το _συνάγω_:

Ποια διδάγματα μπορούμε να συνάγουμε από την ιατροδικαστική αναπαράσταση της αθέατης διαμάχης γύρω από τους μισθούς; 

Αν λέγαμε «_βγάζω_ δίδαγμα / συμπέρασμα», εδώ θα είχαμε πει «Ποια διδάγματα μπορούμε να βγάλουμε», έτσι; Όχι «βγάζουμε». Άρα δεν είναι ενεστώτας. Θα καταφύγουμε στο -αγάγ- του αορίστου, και περιέργως βρίσκω ότι έχει πολλούς φίλους στο διαδίκτυο:
"να συναγάγουμε"

Τα "να συνάγουμε" φαίνεται να είναι περισσότερα, αλλά, δεν μπορεί, θα περιλαμβάνουν και κάποιους σωστούς ενεστώτες.

Τέλος, υπάρχουν και μερικά "να συνάξουμε", υποθέτω στο πρότυπο τού «να παράξουμε», π.χ. «Θα μπορούσαμε παρακολουθώντας την επιχειρηματολογία του φιλοσόφου να συνάξουμε μεθοδολογικά συμπεράσματα επί ζητημάτων [...]», που ωστόσο λησμονεί ότι υπάρχει και ένα (σπάνιο) _συνάζω_ (=μαζεύω, συγκεντρώνω), που δίνει ένα (όχι τόσο σπάνιο) _συνάξω_: «να συνάξουμε όλους αυτούς τους τύπους».


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2012)

Ποιος είναι ο ενεστώτας του "θα συνδράμει";
Ανακεφαλαίωση περί του αν το ρήμα "συνδράμω" έχει ενεστώτα


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 5, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το "παράξει" όμως δεν το έχει επιδοκιμάσει/προτείνει κανείς γκουρού του δημοτικισμού, όπως π.χ. το "συγγράφισσα" ή την αποφυγή των εις -ής. Είναι τύπος λαϊκός, που απαντά στην ανάγκη να τηρηθεί η διάκριση στιγμιαίου/εξακολουθητικού (το 'έχει παράγει' είναι αντίστοιχο με το 'έχει δίνει', άρα είναι τέρας) αλλά να αποφευχθεί το αφόρητο σωστό, αμαληκιτικό 'έχει παραγάγει'.



Ο Ευαγγελάτος σήμερα στην πρεμιέρα του ΣΚΑΪ είπε κάπου "έχει παράξει". Το αφτί μου όντως δεν το απέρριψε. Είναι όμως σωστός ο παρακείμενος; Μήπως έτσι σειρά πάρουν αναπόδραστα τα "έχει παρέξει", "έχει συμμεθέξει"; Εκεί τι θα πούμε; Για μένα είναι καθαρά θέμα γλωσσικής συνέπειας να λέμε _θα παραγάγω (στιγμ.) - έχω παραγάγει_.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 6, 2012)

Θα σταθώ λίγο στο *έχω *και το *παρέχω*.
Έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές τον τύπο "θα παράσχω", ο οποίος χρησιμοποιείται ως μέλλων. Προφανώς έγινε ένας δανεισμός από την υποτακτική του αορίστου "να παράσχω", αφού οι τύποι "θα παρέξω" ή "θα παρασχήσω"(!) δεν έρχονται εύκολα στο στόμα μας. (Δεν έχει βέβαια νόημα να συζητηθεί η κατάργηση του "θα" ως πλεονασμός). 
Η επιλογή κάποιου από τους προηγούμενους τύπους είναι χρήσιμη, καθώς συνηθίζεται μια αντιδιαστολή με τον μέλλοντα διαρκείας "θα παρέχω". Τι γίνεται όμως όταν χρησιμοποιείται το ρήμα "έχω"; Ποιος τύπος μπορεί να αποδώσει τον στιγμιαίο μέλλοντα; "θα έξω" ή "θα σχήσω; (για να μην αναφερθώ στο "θα σχω"). Αν προτιμούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε το "θα έχω" και να συμπεραίνουμε από τα συμφραζόμενα το είδος του μέλλοντα (εξάλλου έτσι γινόταν και στα αρχαία χρόνια), ίσως θα ήταν πιο λογικό να υιοθετήσουμε και το "θα παρέχω" μια και το "θα παράσχω" χρησιμοποιείται καταχρηστικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2012)

Και η συζήτηση για το _παρέχω_ γίνεται σ' αυτό το νήμα καταχρηστικά. :)
(Πάντως, εγώ λέω «θα παράσχω». Είπα ένα και χτες, αν και ήμουν πιωμένος όταν το είπα.)

Αλλά τι εννοείς, Θανάση, όταν λες ότι δεν έχει νόημα να συζητηθεί η κατάργηση του «θα» ως πλεονασμού;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και η συζήτηση για το _παρέχω_ γίνεται σ' αυτό το νήμα καταχρηστικά. :)



Nickel, το ξέρω αλλά επιμένω γιατί τα _θα/να συμμεθέξω _και _έχω συμμεθέξει _είναι αγαπημένα στο ΠΝ. Συγχωρέστε με αλλά θα γράψω και τους αλλοπρόσαλλους "αόριστους" που έχω δει: παρείξα παρείξε συμμεθείξε.:scared:

Θανάση, συμπεραίνω ότι δεν σε ενοχλεί το _θα παρέξω_. Με το _απέχω _όμως τι θα κάνεις; Θα πεις _θα απέξω_;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και η συζήτηση για το _παρέχω_ γίνεται σ' αυτό το νήμα καταχρηστικά. :)
> (Πάντως, εγώ λέω «θα παράσχω». Είπα ένα και χτες, αν και ήμουν πιωμένος όταν το είπα.)
> 
> Αλλά τι εννοείς, Θανάση, όταν λες ότι δεν έχει νόημα να συζητηθεί η κατάργηση του «θα» ως πλεονασμού;




Αν χρησιμοποιώ εναν μέλλοντα του τύπου "σχήσω" μου φαίνεται σολοικισμός όταν πρέπει να προτάξω ένα "θα", καθώς ο συγκεκριμένος μέλλων με παραπέμπει αποκλειστικά στην αρχαία, όπου "θα" δεν υπήρχε. Βέβαια, στη νεοελληνική έχει καθιερωθεί αυτό το μόριο, απόλυτα συνυφασμένο με τον μέλλοντα, χωρίς ασφαλώς να αποτελεί πλεονασμό. Αναφερόμουν αποκλειστικά στους αρχαιοπρεπείς τύπους.

(Παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν παρατηρώ κάποια σχόλια σε ένα νήμα, συχνά αυθόρμητα παίρνω την ευκαιρία να προσθέσω κι εγώ μια γνώμη, χωρίς να διερευνήσω το (αρκετά εκτεταμένο) ιστορικό της σελίδας. Μη βλέποντας εδώ μια σχετική παραπομπή σε κάποιες προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις (π.χ. 14, 15, 40), θεώρησα ότι δεν είμαι και τόσο εκτός θέματος).


----------



## Themis (Mar 7, 2012)

Λέω να μη συμμετάσχω στη συζήτηση για το συμμεθέξω, αλλά να γίνω πιο παραγωγικός και Αμαληκίτης.


UsualSuspect said:


> ...είπε κάπου "έχει παράξει". Το αφτί μου όντως δεν το απέρριψε. Είναι όμως σωστός ο παρακείμενος;


Σύμφωνα με τη νεοελληνική γραμματική, ο παρακείμενος σχηματίζεται από το βοηθητικό ρήμα _έχω _και το _απαρέμφατο αορίστου _του κύριου ρήματος, όπως π.χ. _λύσει _για το λύνω ή _δέσει _για το δένω. Αν δηλαδή πάμε με το γράμμα του νόμου, για να είναι σωστός ο παρακείμενος _έχω παράξει _θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε αόριστος _παρήξα _ή (χωρίς εσωτερική αύξηση) _πάραξα_. Ο δεύτερος είναι προς το παρόν ανύπαρκτος, ο πρώτος θεωρητικά σωστός (από το _ήξα_, σπάνιο αόριστο α’ του _άγω_) αλλά σήμερα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτος και οπωσδήποτε δεν χρησιμοποιείται από όσους λένε _θα παράξω_. Αν ο παρακείμενος _έχω παράξει_ πάει σε δίκη με καλό δικηγόρο (που λέει κι ο 40κος), θα χρειαστεί να παραδεχτεί την ενοχή του ως προς το γράμμα του νόμου και να επικαλεστεί ένα ελαφρυντικό: ότι το απαρέμφατο αορίστου συγχέεται με το τρίτο ενικό του στιγμιαίου μέλλοντα (π.χ. θα _λύσει _/έχω _λύσει_) ή, ακριβέστερα, ότι το συνοπτικό θέμα του ρήματος (_λύσ-_) μας το δίνει εδώ ο στιγμιαίος μέλλοντας. Αν λοιπόν χρησιμοποιείται ο μέλλοντας _θα παράξω_, μπορούμε να κατανοήσουμε πώς φτάνουμε και στο _έχω παράξει_. Αλλά έχουμε χάσει καθ' οδόν την οριστική του αορίστου - απώλεια καθόλου αμελητέα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι όσοι έχουν προγράψει το _/γαγ/ _μπορεί μεν να λένε _θα παράξω _και _έχω παράξει_, αλλά από αόριστο έχουν στη φαρέτρα τους μόνο μερικούς τύπους ενός κολοβού _παρατατικού _(παράγαμε, παράγατε, παράγανε).



UsualSuspect said:


> Για μένα είναι καθαρά θέμα γλωσσικής συνέπειας να λέμε _θα παραγάγω (στιγμ.) - έχω παραγάγει._


Συμφωνώ σ' αυτό. Το _παράξω _είναι λύση εμβέλειας _μερικών _τύπων _ενός _ρήματος, το πολύ-πολύ ενάμισι μαζί με ολίγον _εισάξω_. Δεν μας δίνει καμία λύση για την οικογένεια των ρημάτων με δεύτερο συνθετικό το _-άγω_. Η οικογένεια αυτή είναι κατ' εξοχήν λόγια και, αν θέλουμε λύση γενικής εμβέλειας, δεν σηκώνει πολλές ελευθεριότητες.Τα πιο κοινόχρηστα της οικογένειας, τα παράγω, εισάγω, εξάγω και απαγ(άγ)ω, ακολούθησαν (αν ακολούθησαν) πολύ διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις εξομάλυνσης και δεν μας δείχνουν φως στην άκρη του τούνελ. Τα λόγια ρήματα _ανάγω_, _απάγω _(όπως τουλάχιστον χρησιμοποιείται σε επιστημονικά και τεχνικά συμφραζόμενα), _κατάγω _ή _προσάγω _χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως στον γραπτό λόγο και χρειάζονται όλη την κλίση τους. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να έχουμε _κατάξει _περιφανή θρίαμβο, να _συνάξουμε _ένα συμπέρασμα (αφήνοντας κατά μέρος ότι το _θα συνάξω _είναι μέλλοντας του _συνάζω_), να έχουμε _εξάξει _προϊόντα ή να _ανάξουμε _ένα πρόβλημα σε ένα άλλο; Άσε που, αν τον μάρτυρα τον _προσάξουμε _ή τον _έχουμε προσάξει_, κινδυνεύουμε να μας δείρει κι ο Ρογήρος. Επίσης, ο τρόμος μπροστά στα δύο γάμμα δεν είναι τόσο πειστικός. Η τωρινή εξομάλυνση δεν δίστασε να τα επεκτείνει στην περίπτωση του _απάγω_, ούτε έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τόσα διπλογαμμάτα ομόρριζα (αγωγή, διαγωγή, απαγωγή, παραγωγή, εισαγωγή, εξαγωγή, συναγωγή, μεταγωγή, αγωγός, παιδαγωγός, υδραγωγείο, ανάγωγος κτλ.).

Κοντολογίς, σαν συστηματικοί χρήστες του γραπτού λόγου, νομίζω ότι δεν έχουμε άλλη λύση παρά να ακολουθούμε τη λόγια κλίση αυτών των απροσάρμοστων ρημάτων, τουλάχιστον στον δοκιμιακό λόγο. Κατά τα άλλα, αν ένας τύπος μάς ενοχλεί ή μάς φαίνεται πολύ οζέ, τον παρακάμπτουμε (π.χ. η χώρα δεν "παρήγαγε περισσότερο" αλλά "αύξησε την παραγωγή της" ή "εμφάνισε αυξημένη παραγωγή") - παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2012)

Σωστός, συνεπής και στρωτός, Θέμη -αλλά οι αναλογικοί τύποι ολοένα και θα επεκτείνονται, προβλέπω. Και το "πάραξα" ακούγεται επίσης, όλο και περισσότερο, όπως και το "πάραξε" που μπορεί βέβαια να είναι και προστακτική. Αλήθεια, πώς είναι η στιγμιαία προστακτική του "παράγω" με τη λόγια κλίση;


----------



## Themis (Mar 7, 2012)

Ούτε _πάραξε/παράξτε_ ούτε _παράγαγε/παραγάγετε_ λέμε ή γράφουμε. Αλλά η προστακτική, που έχει ήδη περιοριστεί μόνο στο δεύτερο πρόσωπο, είναι η έγκλιση που δεν πρόκειται να μας δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα. Ας αποκτήσουμε οριστική και βλέπουμε. Κατά τα άλλα, οι αναλογικοί τύποι όντως επεκτείνονται αλλά σε διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις. Το ζεύγος παράγω/απάγω είναι εμβληματικό, αλλά επίσης ο παρακείμενος που σήμερα επικρατεί συντριπτικά στον προφορικό λόγο δεν περιέχει δήλωση συνοπτικότητας: έχω παράγει/ εισάγει/ εξάγει. Το ζήτημα είναι αν εμείς μπορούμε, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, να τσιμπολογάμε αντίρροπες εξομαλύνσεις και να στερηθούμε μια κλίση που, όσο κι αν είναι απροσάρμοστη, μας δίνει ακόμα δυνατότητα σαφήνειας. Μιλάμε βέβαια πάντα για δοκιμιακό λόγο. Γιατί συνήθως στον προφορικό λόγο ούτε "παραγάγαμε" ούτε "παράξαμε", αλλά "κάναμε παραγωγή" ή "είχαμε παραγωγή" κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις την σκαπουλάρουμε από άλλη οδό. Προτιμούμε υποτακτική.


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2012)

Αν δείτε τα χιλιάδες "εισάγετε" στις οδηγίες, δεν την σκαπουλάρουμε μέσω υποτακτικής αλλά ισοπεδώνοντας τη διάκριση στιγμιαίου και διαρκούς. (Θα μου πεις: είναι λύση το "εισάξετε"; Κανονικά, ο κόσμος βάζει άλλο ρήμα, πληκτρολογήστε ας πούμε -αλλά τότε να το παραδεχτεί και η γραμματική πως αυτά τα ρήματα είναι ελλειπτικά και δεν έχουν προσταχτική, αλλιώς το "εισάξετε" μου φαίνεται καλύτερο από το λάθος "εισάγετε").


----------



## Themis (Mar 7, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως για το _εισάγετε_/ _εισάξετε_. Ας παρατηρήσουμε ωστόσο ότι _είσαγε_ δεν έχει εμφανιστεί και ότι η προστακτική _εισάγετε_ δεν αποτελεί σε καμία περίπτωση μέρος του ζωντανού προφορικού λόγου. Είναι μανδαρίνικα λούμπεν μανδαρίνων και, αν έβγαζε κανέναν φετφά ο κύριος υπουργός, μπορεί να βλέπαμε εντυπωσιακές κωλοτούμπες, πάντα όμως σε χώρο που δεν τέμνεται με τη ζωντανή γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Σάμπως είναι σωστά ελληνικά τα τόσα και τόσα *γραμματικώς σωστά* «Εισαγάγετε»; Για να μην πω για το «Εισάγαγε». Κάποιο παιχνίδι στις οδηγίες του (που κατακλύζουν τα ευρήματα) γράφει:
«Εισάγαγε το όνομα της πόλης ή Επίλεξε από τις παραπάνω πόλεις»
Μ' έναν σμπάρο, δυο τραγωδίες.


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2012)

Πω πω, φρικαλεούργημα, θα το κλέψω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

Το πιο ωραίο εύρημα είναι λίγο πιο κάτω, πάντως:

_Eισάγαγε τo όνoμα της επιχεiρησης στo χωρio “Fίnd Insίde Cοntacts Αt:” στην αρχική σελiδα και πάτα “Gο”._

Πάτα το, ντε!


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2012)

Γιατί όχι "και επικρότησε Go"; Θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο! (ίσως το έκανε για να μη μπερδεύεται με τον αόριστο, που λέγαμε) :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

sarant said:


> Αν δείτε τα χιλιάδες "εισάγετε" στις οδηγίες, δεν την σκαπουλάρουμε μέσω υποτακτικής αλλά ισοπεδώνοντας τη διάκριση στιγμιαίου και διαρκούς. (Θα μου πεις: είναι λύση το "εισάξετε"; Κανονικά, ο κόσμος βάζει άλλο ρήμα, πληκτρολογήστε ας πούμε -αλλά τότε να το παραδεχτεί και η γραμματική πως αυτά τα ρήματα είναι ελλειπτικά και δεν έχουν προσταχτική, αλλιώς το "εισάξετε" μου φαίνεται καλύτερο από το λάθος "εισάγετε").



Η διάκριση στιγμιαίου και εξακολουθητικού είναι χαμένη υπόθεση. Υπάρχουν ρήματα στα οποία χρησιμοποιούμε α) μόνο τον έναν χρόνο, β) μόνο τους ενικούς ή τους πληθυντικούς και γ) μόνο ενικό από τον έναν χρόνο και πληθυντικό από τον άλλον. Και δεν εννοώ πάντα, απλά ότι οι χρήσεις τους είναι σπάνιες. Π.χ. από το σταματώ, λέμε "σταμάτα" και "σταματήστε" και πολύ σπάνια "σταμάτησε" και "σταματάτε" (περίπτωση γ). Ακόμη χειρότερο είναι το πηγαίνω ή το πάω, όπου ειδικά στην Αθήνα ο ένας χρόνος έχει καταργηθεί.

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι το εξής:
_-σταμάτα να με ενοχλείς
-φύγε, με ενοχλείς_

Είναι προφανές ότι η ενέργεια έχει την ίδια διάρκεια και στα δυο, αλλά η επιλογή του χρόνου είναι άσχετη. Σπάνια λέμε "_σταμάτησε_" και "_φεύγε_"*. Ακόμα χειρότερα, λέμε "_ενόχλησε_" αλλά όχι "_ενόχλα_" (δεν νομίζω καν να δίνεται τέτοιο πρόσωπο σε γραμματικές). Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζουν τα ρήματα σε -χωρώ (υποχωρώ, οπισθοχωρώ, παραχωρώ, κτλ), δηλαδή τούς λείπει το β' εν. προσ. ενεστ.

Στα κλαίω, καίω, σπανίζει το β' πληθ. προστ. ενεστ. (κλαίτε, καίτε) κι αντ' αυτού χρησιμοποιούμε αόριστο (κλάψτε, κάψτε). Π.χ.:
_-καίγε ό,τι βρίσκεις στο δρόμο σου
-κάψτε ό,τι βρίσκετε στο δρόμο σας_

Στην παθητική φωνή και τα δυο ρήματα έχουν μόνο τρία πρόσωπα (λείπει το β' εν. προστ. ενεστ.) αλλά στην πράξη δεν χρησιμοποιείται ούτε το β' πληθ. ενεστώτα (καίγεστε, κλαίγεστε).


* μάλιστα στο _φεύγω_ σπανίζουν και οι δυο πληθυντικοί. Σε κάποιες βόρειες διαλέκτους χρησιμοποιείται το "φυγάτε" και "φευγάτε" (β' πληθ. προσ. αορ. και ενεστ.).


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι πως εννοείς ότι η διάκριση στιγμιαίου και εξακολουθητικού είναι χαμένη υπόθεση στην προστακτική, έτσι; Αν όντως αυτό εννοείς, δεν συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Μερικά από όσα λες ισχύουν, αλλά μόνο για ορισμένα ρήματα. Εφόσον όμως είναι πανεύκολο να αντιπαρατάξει κανείς ισάριθμα παραδείγματα όπου η διάκριση κρατιέται (εκτός αν εσύ λες "δίνε μου ένα ευρώ γιατί δεν έχω ψιλά") τα περί "χαμένης υπόθεσης" είναι υπερβολή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Περισσότερο είναι ιδιωματική χρήση η χρήση του εξακολουθητικού στη θέση του στιγμιαίου, π.χ. _Δίνε του_, _Σταμάτα_ (αντί για τα διόλου προβληματικά _Σταμάτησε_ ή _Σταματήστε_), _Τρεχάτε, ποδαράκια μου_ (έχει πρόβλημα το _Τρέξτε_; Όχι, βέβαια). Από την άλλη, το πιο συνηθισμένο ρήμα μας, το _κάνω_, δεν μπορεί να κάνει τέτοιες διακρίσεις. Και όμως τα βολεύουμε, δεν έχει ακόμα καταποντιστεί η χώρα. Ή μήπως για όλα φταίει το _κάνω_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2012)

sarant said:


> Φαντάζομαι πως εννοείς ότι η διάκριση στιγμιαίου και εξακολουθητικού είναι χαμένη υπόθεση στην προστακτική, έτσι; Αν όντως αυτό εννοείς, δεν συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Μερικά από όσα λες ισχύουν, αλλά μόνο για ορισμένα ρήματα. Εφόσον όμως είναι πανεύκολο να αντιπαρατάξει κανείς ισάριθμα παραδείγματα όπου η διάκριση κρατιέται (εκτός αν εσύ λες "δίνε μου ένα ευρώ γιατί δεν έχω ψιλά") τα περί "χαμένης υπόθεσης" είναι υπερβολή.



Στην προστακτική, ναι. Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι αυτά ισχύουν για όλα τα ρήματα. Είπα "υπάρχουν ρήματα που...". Αυτό για μένα δείχνει ξεκάθαρα ότι η προστακτική είναι προβληματική σαν έγκλιση και όχι τα συγκεκριμένα ρήματα. Ας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα με οδηγίες:

_Προχώρα ευθεία για 40 μέτρα, σταμάτα στο πρώτο στενό και στρίψε δεξιά_.

Δείτε την απίθανη μείξη στιγμιαίου-εξακολουθητικού. Προχώρα και σταμάτα, αντί προχώρησε και σταμάτησε, αλλά το στρίψε διατηρείται. Αντιθέτως, προβληματικό είναι το στρίβε. Π.χ.:

_Στους πρώτους πέντε δρόμους στρίψε δεξιά και στους επόμενους τρεις αριστερά_.

Παρότι επαναλαμβανόμενη κίνηση, ο χρόνος είναι στιγμιαίος. Δεν λέω βέβαια ότι δεν μπορεί κανείς να πει _στρίβε_, αλλά ότι είναι πολύ σπάνιο να το πει. Κάποιες προστακτικές τις συνηθίζουμε στον έναν χρόνο ή στο ένα πρόσωπο ή χιαστί. Ποιος λέει _τρέχε_ ή _φεύγε_; Μήπως δεν λέμε _μίλα_ και _ρώτα_ αντί _μίλησε_ και _ρώτησε_; Μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση είναι ότι σπάνια θα πει κανείς "_μίλησε στον προϊστάμενό σου_" αντί "_μίλα_", αλλά θα πει άνετα "_μίλησέ του_". Δηλαδή εδώ ο στιγμιαίος χρόνος σώζεται από το τράβηγμα του τόνου (το ίδιο ισχύει και για το _ρωτάω_).

Επίσης κάποιες προστακτικές συνηθίζονται μόνο στον έναν χρόνο, σε κάποιες φράσεις, όπως "_δες τηλεόραση_" αλλά όχι "_βλέπε τηλεόραση_".

Οι δάσκαλοι λένε συχνά "_διάβαζε και λίγο_" και "_διαβάστε και λίγο_" αλλά σπανιότερα "_διάβασε και λίγο_" και "_διαβάζετε και λίγο_".

Όλα αυτά είναι εμπειρικές διαπιστώσεις. Αλλά μήπως όλοι οι γραμματικοί κανόνες τέτοιες δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Αντιγράφω, λοιπόν, από τη Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής (σελ. 421-2):

Η προστακτική [...] έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα ότι, αντίθετα με όλο το υπόλοιπο ρηματικό σύστημα, δεν ακολουθεί πάντοτε αυτή την αντίθεση [τέλειου και ατελούς]. Συχνά οι ατελείς και οι τέλειοι τύποι δεν διαφέρουν ουσιαστικά ως προς το ποιόν ενεργείας, αλλά μόνον υφολογικά ή ως προς την έμφαση:
_Φάε λιγότερο κάθε μέρα και θα δεις πώς θα αδυνατίσεις! 
Άντε, τρώγε το φαγητό σου να φύγουμε!
Μη σταματάς, περπάτησε!
Περπάτα μέχρι το περίπτερο, δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα!_

Ακόμη και σε περιβάλλοντα που χαρακτηριστικά απαιτούν τη χρήση τέλειων τύπων (όταν π.χ. πρόκειται για στιγμιαίο γεγονός), είναι πολύ πιο συχνή η χρήση τού ατελούς τύπου τής προστακτικής:
_Πρόσεχε / πρόσεξε μην πέσεις. Πρόσεχε!_
(σε ξαφνικό κίνδυνο, πολύ πιο συχνό από το εξίσου αποδεκτό πρόσεξε!)
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλες τέτοιες μονολεκτικές προσταγές ή προτροπές:
_Τρέχα! Λέγε! Ξεκίνα!_

Αυτό που συμβαίνει στην προστακτική είναι ότι η χρήση τού ατελούς τύπου σε ορισμένα ρήματα έχει επεκταθεί ώστε να καλύπτει και περιπτώσεις που θα περίμενε κανείς να ανήκουν στο πεδίο τού τέλειου. Στην πραγματικότητα, ο ατελής τύπος γίνεται ο ουδέτερος τύπος τής προστακτικής. Πολύ συχνά μάλιστα σ' αυτές τις χρήσεις ο τύπος τής ατελούς προστακτικής έχει τροποποιηθεί, δηλαδή έχει συντομευθεί ή έχει μεταβληθεί η κατάληξή του:
_Τρέχα!_ (αντί _τρέχε_)
_Φεύγα_ (αντί _φεύγε_), _να μη σε ξαναδώ μπροστά μου!_


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2013)

...






Από την ομάδα του φατσοβιβλίου: Ο τοίχος είχε τη δική του υστερία.

Ο προβοκάτορας της γειτονιάς σας


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Γράφει ο Τάκης Μίχας στο protagon.gr:

Ο κ. Τσίπρας έδειξε ότι έχει την διάθεση να ξεφύγει από τον ευρωεπαρχιωτισμό με το πρόσφατο ταξίδι του στην Λατινική Αμερική. Μπορεί κανείς να προβληματίζεται (δικαιολογημένα!) με το αν ο Έλληνας πολιτικός *εξήγε* τα σωστά συμπεράσματα αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

Οπότε μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε συμπληρωματικό μήνυμα τοίχου:

*Επειδή δεν ήμασταν σίγουροι 
αν το σωστό είναι εξήγε ή 
εξήγαγε ή εξήξε, 
σταματήσαμε εντελώς τις εξαγωγές.​*


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2013)

Σήμερα η Καθημερινή έχει κάτι για όλους: και "παραγάγουν" και "παράξουν".




Από τη σελίδα 13.


----------



## Themis (Feb 23, 2013)

Θεϊκό το *παραγάξουν!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2013)

Άραγε το είδε ο Σαραντ; :laugh:


----------



## sarant (Feb 23, 2013)

Το είδε πολύ αργά για τη σημερινή πιατέλα, αλλά θα το παρουσιάσει, εν πομπή και παρατάξει την επόμενη βδομάδα!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2013)

Η θεωρία μου για το πώς έγινε αυτό το υβριδικό τέρας: 
Κάποιος είχε γράψει "παράξουν". Ήρθε κάποιος άλλος και, μετά βδελυγμίας, πήγε να το διορθώσει σε "παραγάγουν". Πρόσθεσε τη συλλαβή που έλειπε, αλλά του ξέφυγε το "ξ" και ξέμεινε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2013)

Θα τα παραγάξουμε όλα, μα όλα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2013)

Όταν διαβάζω οικονομικό κείμενο για παραγωγή και εξαγωγές, νιώθω σαν να παρακολουθώ ζογκλέρ σε δύσκολες φάσεις. «Τώρα θα του πέσει, τώρα θα του πέσει» σκέφτομαι. Και συνήθως του πέφτει. Όπως σε χτεσινό κείμενο της Καθημερινής:

Καθώς η χώρα δεν μπορούσε να *εξάγει *αρκετά αγαθά και υπηρεσίες (δεν *παρήγαγε*, με άλλα λόγια, αρκετό εγχώριο πλούτο), ο μοναδικός τρόπος χρηματοδότησης αυτής της κατανάλωσης ήταν μέσω του δανεισμού.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_10/09/2013_518019

... να εξάγει ... (συνέχεια)
... να εξαγάγει ... (μία φορά)
... παρήγε ... (συνέχεια)
... παρήγαγε ... (μία φορά)

Εδώ πιστεύω ότι θέλει να πει «εξάγει» και «παρήγε».


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία της κυκλοφορίας του ΛΔΛ και αφού το θέμα του νήματος περιλαμβάνεται στις σελίδες του δείγματος, ας καταθέσουμε εδώ και τη (γνωστή και σύμφωνη με τη σχολική γραμματική) άποψη του Κέντρου:


*παράγω:

*1. *να παραγάγω ή να παράξω;* Το *παράγω* σχηματίζει τους συνοπτικούς (μη διαρκείς – μη επαναληπτικούς) και τους συντελικούς (_έχω_...) τύπους με το θέμα _αγαγ_-: _να/θα/ας παραγάγω – έχω/είχα/θα έχω παραγάγει_. Αντίθετα, σχηματίζει τους διαρκείς και επαναληπτικούς τύπους με το θέμα _αγ_-: _θα/να/ας παράγω_. Παραδείγματα:

_Η χώρα μας συνεχίζει να παράγει ποιοτικά αγροτικά προϊόντα – Σκοπεύει να παραγάγει ένα καινοτόμο προϊόν – Έχει παραγάγει σημαντικό εκπαιδευτικό έργο...

_Με την ορολογία τής σχολικής γραμματικής οι αοριστικοί τύποι, ο στιγμιαίος μέλλοντας και οι συντελικοί τύποι (παρακείμενος, υπερσυντέλικος και συντελεσμένος μέλλοντας) τής ενεργητικής φωνής τού ρήματος σχηματίζονται σε _αγαγ-_, ενώ οι ενεστωτικοί τύποι, ο παρατατικός και ο εξακολουθητικός μέλλοντας σχηματίζονται με το θέμα _αγ-_.

Πολλοί ομιλητές επιλέγουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τους αδόκιμους τύπους _να / θα παράξω, έχω παράξει_ αντί των δόκιμων _να / θα παραγάγω, έχω παραγάγει_. Με τους τύπους αυτούς παρακάμπτεται, βεβαίως, η δυσκολία που συναντούν με τη διάκριση _άγω / -αγάγω_, δηλ. μεταξύ τού μη συνοπτικού και τού συνοπτικού θέματος (δηλ. πότε λέμε _να παραγάγω_ και πότε _να παράγω_), αλλά εισάγεται έτσι ένας νέος αδόκιμος τύπος, ο οποίος προκαλεί ένα ακόμη πρόβλημα στον σχηματισμό των συνοπτικών τύπων των ρημάτων σε _άγω_ (_να παράγω, να παραγάγω_ ή _να παράξω_;). Σημειώνεται ότι για σύνθετα με την πρόθεση _εξ_ (_εξάγω, διεξάγω_) θα σχηματίζονταν τύποι _θα εξάξει_ και _θα διεξάξει_, που είναι όντως κακόηχοι (πβ. και άλλα σύνθετα, π.χ. _*μέταξα, *υπάξω_ αντί _μετήγαγα, υπαγάγω_).

2. Το ρήμα *παράγω* ανήκει στα λίγα ρήματα τής Νέας Ελληνικής που κατά κανόνα διατηρούν τη χρονική ή φωνηεντική αύξηση στους παρελθοντικούς χρόνους (παρατατικό και αόριστο). Η χρονική αύξηση γράφεται πάντοτε με -*η*- και διατηρείται μόνο εφόσον τονίζεται: (παρατατικός) _παρήγα, παρήγες, παρήγε, παρήγαμε, παρήγατε, παρήγαν_ – (αόριστος) _παρήγαγα, παρήγαγες, παρήγαγε, παρήγαγαν_: _Επί σειρά ετών παρήγε σπουδαίο ερευνητικό έργο στο εξωτερικό – Πέρυσι παρήγαγε δέκα τόνους ελαιόλαδο._

ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΣΗ

*-αγαγ-* = μία φορά (π.χ. _Φέτος θα παραγάγουν / Πέρσι παρήγαγαν πολλά είδη_) 
*-αγ-* = πολλές φορές (π.χ. _Συνεχώς παράγουν /παρήγαν νέα προϊόντα_).

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!

Σωστό: _Έχει / είχε παραγάγει_, όχι _Έχει / είχε παράγει_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Κύριο άρθρο στην Καθημερινή της Τετάρτης:

Είναι πολύ εύκολο να *εξάγει* κανείς τα λάθος συμπεράσματα από τον ανασχηματισμό. Οι λίγοι υπουργοί οι οποίοι επιχείρησαν να συγκρουσθούν με κατεστημένα συμφέροντα πήγαν σπίτι τους ή άλλαξαν θέση. Αν το ηθικό δίδαγμα είναι ότι πρέπει να επιβραβεύονται όσοι δεν κάνουν τίποτα και αποφεύγουν το πολιτικό κόστος όπως ο διάβολος το λιβάνι, μάλλον δεν θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε ότι θα υπάρξει ξανά υπουργός που θα δώσει μάχη για κάποια μεταρρύθμιση και θα την υπερασπισθεί δημοσίως.

Η νέα κυβέρνηση στηρίζεται προφανώς σε πολύ λίγα πρόσωπα που διαθέτουν το κύρος, αλλά και τη διάθεση να *παράξουν* έργο. Θα χρειασθεί να «κλείσουν τα αυτιά τους» και να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με αποφασιστικότητα, γιατί από τη στάση και τη δράση τους θα εξαρτηθεί το μέλλον της χώρας κατά τους επόμενους κρίσιμους μήνες. Θα τα καταφέρουν αν δεν κοιτάνε πίσω ή «δίπλα» αλλά μόνο μπροστά, όσο δύσκολο και επικίνδυνο αν είναι αυτό...

...να εξαγάγει... δηλαδή, να βγάλει τα λάθος συμπεράσματα
...τη διάθεση να παραγάγουν έργο... δηλαδή, να δουλέψουν

(Εντάξει, το δεύτερο μόνο στις εισαγωγικές θα το θεωρούν πια λάθος. Και ξέρω ότι ο προβοκάτορας Σαραντάκος θα μπορούσε να δει σαν συνεπέστερο ζευγάρι τα: _να εξάξει - να παράξουν_. ;) )


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2015)

Στο κείμενο του Σαραντάκου για τη σεξιστική γλώσσα, πρόσεξα τώρα ένα προκλητικό _εισάξει_:

Και το «οι φοιτήτριες/τές» που θέλει να εισάξει ο Οδηγός μεταφράζεται κι αυτό the students, αφού το male and female θα ήταν πλεονασμός στα αγγλικά.
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/12/16/sexistlang/

Επομένως ο συνονόματος δεν περιορίζεται στην αποδοχή τού _παράξει_, αλλά έχει αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιεί κανονικότατα τα _-αξ-_ αντί για _-αγαγ-_. Έτσι μου 'ρχεται να του φωνάξω: «Σάξε τα αγάγ να αγιάσεις!»


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2016)

Μια συζήτηση που θα μπορούσαμε να ξανανοίξουμε, αλλά τώρα θα περιοριστώ να καταθέσω μια πρώτη σκέψη, Αντιγράφω από τα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Από την ομιλία του Κούλη Μητσοτάκη στο συνέδριο της ΝΔ φίλος επισήμανε (και μου έστειλε) το εξής απόσπασμα:

«Διεξάγαμε ένα συνέδριο διαφορετικό από τα προηγούμενα, υπήρχε ένας άνεμος δημιουργικής αλλαγής, ανοίξαμε τις πόρτες να μπει οξυγόνο για την παράταξη και τη χώρα.

Τι χρόνος είναι το «διεξάγαμε»; Παρατατικός. Ο αόριστος θα ήταν «διεξαγάγαμε» (ο αμαληκιτικός τύπος) ή «διεξάξαμε» (ο αναλογικός, που χρησιμοποιείται στην Κύπρο και τον λέγαμε κι εμείς τον 19ο αιώνα). Στη συγκεκριμένη φράση του Κούλη, ταιριάζει πιο πολύ αόριστος ή παρατατικός; Ακολουθεί ένα ρήμα σε παρατατικό (που όμως περιγράφει μια διαρκή κατάσταση) και ένα σε αόριστο, αλλά για να βεβαιωθούμε ας αντικαταστήσουμε το «διεξάγω» με το «πραγματοποιώ». Τι θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο; Πραγματοποιούσαμε ένα συνέδριο διαφορετικό ή πραγματοποιήσαμε ένα συνέδριο διαφορετικό;

Ασφαλώς το δεύτερο. Άρα, το «διεξάγαμε» εδώ είναι λάθος. Η χρήση αναλογικού τύπου, θα το απέτρεπε.​
Η σκέψη είναι ότι πάμε προς καθιέρωση των παρατατικών αυτών των ρημάτων με τη σημασία και του αορίστου. Αυτό δείχνουν τα συχνά λάθη: ότι πολλοί δεν προβληματίζονται και χρησιμοποιούν τον τύπο που θα ακουστεί λιγότερο λόγιος παρά το δύσκολο «αγαγ» ή το ακόμα πιο απίθανο «ξαξ». Και άλλοι προτιμούν να αλλάξουν ρήμα. Τι ωραίο που είναι, ας πούμε, το «κάναμε», όπου επίσης δεν έχουμε διάκριση αορίστου και παρατατικού.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2017)

Καλά ελληνικά από τον Χρήστο Χωμενίδη:

Η βαθιά της επιθυμία να *διαγάγει* μια «κανονική» ζωή, ως σύζυγος και μητέρα (τη ζωή ακριβώς που απεχθάνονταν οι αναρίθμητες νοικοκυρές οι οποίες τη θαύμαζαν, αγόραζαν τους δίσκους της, ψαλίδιζαν τις φωτογραφίες της από τα λαϊκά περιοδικά και τις κρέμαγαν στις κουζίνες, πάνω από τις κατσαρόλες με τα κουνουπίδια), η λαχτάρα της Νταλιντά να ευτυχήσει με συμβατικούς όρους ουδέποτε εκπληρώθηκε.
«Νταλιντά», _Τα Νέα_ 14/4/2017​
Με εντυπωσιάζει πια όταν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί σωστά ένα αγάγ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2017)

Το βρίσκω όμως εξεζητημένο. Γιατί δεν θα του έκανε ένα απλούστερο: Η βαθιά της επιθυμία να ζήσει / να έχει / να περάσει μια «κανονική» ζωή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2017)

Ας πούμε ότι εγώ ήθελα να εξαγάγω (ή να βγάλω) ένα θετικό συμπέρασμα.


----------

